# Do you use a paint sprayer?



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

I mean on small projects?
What brand do you use, Graco, Wagner or titan?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No offense if the op is asking a legit question, but I have read at least ten of these threads here, and on CT. I feel like several companies were hired to do market study.

Ok now that I said that.. I have three pumps right now. Spraytech, Titan, and Airlessco. I also have two graco handhelds. 

I spray anything that requires it, needs it, or makes production faster.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Which one has given you the least amount of trouble? Or been the least expensive to own VS usage?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Spraytech has been the most expensive by far. Rebuild and a prime valve after less than 70 gals.

The titan is brand new only sprayed some shutters with it, I have two big exteriors coming up and it will get a workout then. I had several 440's years ago that were nice, they were both stolen before they had to be repacked.

The airlessco has had the most use and hasn't cost me a dime other than that o ring. Its a workhorse for sure.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Spraytech has been the most expensive by far. Rebuild and a prime valve after less than 70 gals.
> 
> The titan is brand new only sprayed some shutters with it, I have two big exteriors coming up and it will get a workout then. I had several 440's years ago that were nice, they were both stolen before they had to be repacked.
> 
> The airlessco has had the most use and hasn't cost me a dime other than that o ring. Its a workhorse for sure.


That o-ring damage MAY have been self inflicted....just maybe. 

I absolutely hate selling Airlesscos, I sell a Guy one, then never sell him a new pump for 10+ years. I barely get any repair money out of them either, other than the occasional self inflicted damages. 

I replaced a board on an 1100 that was 11 years old. First major service other than a repack. Customer stepped on the power cord lifting it into his van..broke the connectors on the control board.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Owned Titans only and have minimal problems in the past...replacing pressure control knob, three prong plug, etc. One I have had since 1996 and it only now needs repacking....

I just got another pump and bought a Graco.

What made me buy the Graco was the SW employee(who is certified repair-guy) here in town was poo-pooing my Titan repair and told me that Gracos are easier to work on and that he gets quicker service from the Graco Rep and the Titan one is nowhere to be found.....

and I wanted a sprayer quick to start up a new job and the SW manager was able to wrestle me up the Graco the fastest.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I currently have two graco 695's a graco 390 and a titan pro touch.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

sha0546 said:


> I mean on small projects?
> What brand do you use, Graco, Wagner or titan?


I spray most jobs. I'm a small company and am also limited on time, so I do whatever speeds up production. I have a Graco 395 ST Pro, never had any problems. Graco is the way to go.


----------

